# My ALMS/Indy MidOhio 08 pics :)



## Captainsteve (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey Alls  Soo I went too the ALMS/Indy weekend at MidOhio  over this past weekend  well only Sat I went 
Its Been since I think 05 since my last ALMS race, I've   Seen that series race 7 times before I love it and missed it just a great atmosphere 

When I bought my Canon 40D  this past feb I first thought well my concerts I attend alot and secondly I thought was motorsports  specially ALMS     This was my first time shooting Cars in motion  with Dragging the Shutterspeed too stop them and blurr background at the same time   I think I did ok  pretty proud of some of these

BUT  Please I want some CC if any jump out and need it.

I have a technical question for anyone that can answer it,   When I got home I noticed I shot the whole day in Partial Metering mode   doh  that can't be good can it?  should have had it in Evaulative mode right?   Would partial metering mode do anything bad too these pictures?   Thought I had control over the camera  but overlooked Metering again DOH lol

All these were shot at 100ISO and being this was my first time shooting Cars moving I was testing bigtime with various F stops and Shutterspeeds,,  I found that between 1/125 and 1/160 SS  and F8.0  does a good job at my favs here.

All on track pics were taken with my canon 75-300 IS  (IS was off) and hand held  I do need too get a monopod though  seems like everyone and there kid had one lol  (I'll have one before the Detroit Grand prix in august )
the in the pits  were taken with a New Sigma 28-70 F2.8 lense  I bought that 2 days before this event

I'm gonna post my 10 favs  then   Don't panick or critique  there's gonna be over 150 more in this stream of the show
I don't like making people click thumnails  plus I like too see them all in a scroll down stream its faster that way

1.
The Most Beautiful Car in the world  Aston Martin in this case the DB9  you'll see I took alot of this car
that british racing green is gorgeous and soo is the lines of the car ))  my first exotic purchase if I win the Lotto






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.


----------



## Captainsteve (Jul 23, 2008)

And Here's the rest of the cool pics  for those interested in these sports/Indy Cars


----------



## Captainsteve (Jul 23, 2008)

I later got these girls moms attention and emailed these pics of her girls with Danica   they were pretty happy


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Jul 24, 2008)

I envy you.

Excellent photographs and I agree, the Aston is beautifull (number 007, he, he)


----------



## SandShots (Jul 24, 2008)

verry nicely done.

what lens did you shoot with?


----------



## NateS (Jul 24, 2008)

These are really nice pictures and amazing for your first outing with panning and handheld.  I hope my first try at this type of photography goes half as well as yours did.  Great Job.


----------



## wmbeaver (Jul 24, 2008)

Basically all your pics of the DBR9 are really good.  I've only been to one ALMS race, and that was my first time shooting 'fast' races lol.  I learned a lot then.  I was used to shooting autocross, and there's a big difference between cars going 60 mph and 130+ lol.  I think you did really good for your first time.


----------



## WarpFactorVIII (Jul 25, 2008)

I watched this race on tv and it was excellent so I could only imagine beinging there but the pictures are outstanding. Cool thing with sending the mom the pictures. I have done that in the past at some motocross events and had a lady paypal $50 for the pictures..lol


----------



## Captainsteve (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Everyone sorry just know getting caught up with stuff, I was at this show and spent alot of time editing these pics the last few days, i know its not sports photogrpahy    just showing ya what I've been up too
http://www.shaniaforums.com/showthread.php?t=47065

ok onto your replys 




(Ghastly) Krueger said:


> I envy you.
> 
> Excellent photographs and I agree, the Aston is beautifull (number 007, he, he)





SandShots said:


> verry nicely done.
> 
> what lens did you shoot with?



Thanks Krueger   and yeah with the Aston Martin   just sheesh huh,, seems like my Aston would have too be british racing green with how pretty these came out huh,, great color and drop dead gorgeous car 



NateS said:


> These are really nice pictures and amazing for your first outing with panning and handheld.  I hope my first try at this type of photography goes half as well as yours did.  Great Job.



Thanks Nate  and you will!!! think it  think it 



wmbeaver said:


> Basically all your pics of the DBR9 are really good.  I've only been to one ALMS race, and that was my first time shooting 'fast' races lol.  I learned a lot then.  I was used to shooting autocross, and there's a big difference between cars going 60 mph and 130+ lol.  I think you did really good for your first time.



Thanks wmbeaver   and yeah me too i learned tons  this first time out with looking at the results and what I did and what I need too do for next time

all through life live and learn huh 
sweet on shooting autocross  heck yeah thats on my list to do too



WarpFactorVIII said:


> I watched this race on tv and it was excellent so I could only imagine beinging there but the pictures are outstanding. Cool thing with sending the mom the pictures. I have done that in the past at some motocross events and had a lady paypal $50 for the pictures..lol



Sweeet  yeah me too watched both races on sunday on the telecasts 
and yeah with the Mom and her daughters huh   just lucky to be there 
cool on that lady giving ya kaching lol   

Thanks again alls 
have a good week
Steve


----------



## Captainsteve (Jul 27, 2008)

And Sandshot  I used the Canon 75-300 IS lense for the ontrack pics and the Sigma 28-70 EX DG lense

thanks for the thanks


----------



## Hooligan Dan (Jul 27, 2008)

Great panning. Very nice.


----------



## aweber2 (Aug 1, 2008)

Good stuff but the pictures you posted most every one can get. You have to think outside of the box and getting some "Pretty Pictures" to set your self apart from all the other photographers in the world. Check out some of my photos from the Mid Ohio race 

http://aweber2.wordpress.com/2008/07/22/honda-indy-200/


----------



## aweber2 (Aug 1, 2008)

Also when your are panning go to even a slower shutter speed it will make for a very different look and you will get a great looking background.


----------



## NikonEddie (Aug 3, 2008)

I wish they'd bring ALMS/CART back to the streets of Miami. I recall in 2003 they had an amazing street circuit layed out Downtown. I always wondered why they took the event away/ =/

Eitherway, Awsome shots! Wish I was there.


----------



## SandShots (Aug 3, 2008)

NikonEddie said:


> I wish they'd bring ALMS/CART back to the streets of Miami. I recall in 2003 they had an amazing street circuit layed out Downtown. I always wondered why they took the event away/ =/
> 
> Eitherway, Awsome shots! Wish I was there.


 

its a business, they probably moved the event to a track that makes more $$$$


----------



## Doug (Aug 3, 2008)

Great shots, these bring back a lot of memories.  I use to pit crew for a guy who raced in the vintage class,  We were the pre races at a lot of the big name events.


----------

